
17 Techniques Used to Scale Turntable.fm and Labmeeting to Millions of Users - aespinoza
http://highscalability.com/blog/2011/9/26/17-techniques-used-to-scale-turntablefm-and-labmeeting-to-mi.html
======
isnotchicago
This is...just a bullet-point summary of Joseph Perla's original bullet-point
article?

~~~
isnotchicago
Original discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3026580>

